# another 2005 altima brakelight problem



## justinkn895 (Jan 14, 2016)

I have no brakelights on my wifes 2005 Altima. I have read every post possible. Please help!

Running lights, Blinkers, and hazards function correctly 100%

Checked every fuse in the car they were ok, Bulbs are fine, blinkers and hazards work.

Checked pedal switch its fine and allows the car to be shifted from park. 

Even jumped the switch to see if I could activate brake lights, I can hear the shifter unlock but still no lights

I have 12 volts at switch and fuse labeled stoplight next to steering wheel

Pulled trunk apart, All wires in the trunk seem to be fine, Cant locate the ground in the back of the car but I assume if it were that then the hazards and blinkers would not function

Nothing else is wrong with the car electronically and all three brake lights are out

What do I do?


----------



## myvols2002 (May 29, 2016)

It really sounds like your brake light switch. Mine done the same thing and it still shifted from park. If it's like mine it will have two switches side by side. One is a cruise release switch and the other for the brake lights.


----------

